# Why does Life go by so quick?!



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Feels like yesterday i was a kid and not to long ago i was in high school now im done highschool... and ready to advance to my next stage this is quite depressing and sad i sometimes wish that life can slow down and that i could actually stay at some certain stage.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I hate to tell you, but it only gets worse. It's unbelievable how quick time starts passing once you hit your mid twenties and beyond. That's why you should start taking every opportunity and work on making your life better every day. You won't regret it even if you fail at some things. Knowing you tried is always better.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

it does get worse. especially with work that even if you semi-enjoy what youre doing, eventually it's night and the next day, and then its the weekend, and then the week starts again, and then you get to the next weekend, then it's been a couple years. definitely an annoying part of life. 

hopefully time travel becomes a thing in the next 50 years. except if it had become a thing in the future then we'd already had seen someone from the future . i dunno what im talking about anymore..


----------



## Wusan (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow just reading the above posts made me feel depressed.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh god I don't know, but it's a fact, life is _short_. brace yourself, the older you get the ffaster it goes.


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

I didn't really like High School, but it was hard for me to advance after graduation anyway. I'm in college now and in my senior year, and the uncertainty about my future is definitely frightening. But still! Even though you feel like life is going by really fast - you'd be surprised by the good things about the next stage in life once you hit it. For example - I really like that fact that I have my own money, because despite the downsides to not having my parents pay for anything haha, now that I am out of college, I can go and buy a bag of expensive swiss chocolate, eat the ENTIRE THING, and no one cares! I'm worried about one day graduating out of "young adult" stage, but I remind myself that there's some perks, somewhere, about each life stage (more job security as you age/better health insurance for psych help, etc). Hang in there.


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

You can make time go by slower when you do engage in many activities that require either mental or physical concentration.
For example jogging for 1,5 hours or studying a language for the same amount of time will not seem to pass as quickly as browsing videos in youtube. Most important is not to get bored and get the feeling "Oh I wish it were night already". And of course it's also wise to stay in the present moment while you're at these things. Before the end of each day, make a quick summary in your diary and you'll be amazed to read how much you will have accomplished just in a year.

Though I have to agree, sometimes you just don't have to willpower to break out of routine and then you wonder how it is possible that the time flies by so fast.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

For me life goes very slow lately......


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah I'm still in high school and I've noticed how fast the weekends come and go, its crazy.


----------



## stardust1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

because it is quick


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good


----------



## koonky (Jun 19, 2013)

That is why you should embrace everything that is happening right now. Enjoy life. If you get down, you won't be able to catch up. Because time will never stop going.


----------



## stardust1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

I do try my best but my problems stop me


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Glad to see i'm not the only one over his 20's here. Anyway, life has alaways seemed to me so fast, like i was a kid, i was playing with my toys and watching cartoons. Now i'm just about to graduate (thanks to my anxiety, i didn't went to school for almost 4 years and my transition to adulthood let's say from ages 18 to 21-22, was just marked by being in my house, too attached to my parents and playing Age of Empires in my old computer all day long)and i think it's quite scary. I futurize a lot and i tend to have VERY negative thinking. I can only see quite dark scenarios and feelings of loneliness. 
Thinking that in no time i will be 30, never had a girlfriend, never had a real job is unbelievable frustrating.


----------



## Swann (Jun 21, 2013)

Time flies when you're having fun! 

Or when you watch it go by...

No regrets man; live each day as if it was your last!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

The faster the better.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

max87 said:


> Glad to see i'm not the only one over his 20's here. Anyway, life has alaways seemed to me so fast, like i was a kid, i was playing with my toys and watching cartoons. Now i'm just about to graduate (thanks to my anxiety, i didn't went to school for almost 4 years and my transition to adulthood let's say from ages 18 to 21-22, was just marked by being in my house, too attached to my parents and playing Age of Empires in my old computer all day long)and i think it's quite scary. I futurize a lot and i tend to have VERY negative thinking. I can only see quite dark scenarios and feelings of loneliness.
> Thinking that in no time i will be 30, never had a girlfriend, never had a real job is unbelievable frustrating.


Damn, honestly video games is a huge time waster. Its fun i got to admit i played games all my life and felt like all the fun times went into gaming man.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

A day to a 56 year old is like two days to a 28 year old, four days to a 14 year old, and two weeks to a four year old.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm 22 and I feel like ever since I turned 21 life has become a race.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm 23, typo.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I certainly wish my life went faster! I only have so few wants in life.. And they all start when I graduate which is in like 5 years! Finally I can focus only on getting a job, then the Money, then hopefully a sweet woman will come around. I'm almost certain that the confidence from being all independent would bring me a good lady sometime. So far, just working on my self is really the only thing that matters. Spending time in the moment is nice and all, but I really wish to start doing that when I have my life toghether, not now. I just want to be an adult quick.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Omg, high school went by so fast, and now my 20s are flying by even faster. I think about this all the time, but im looking forward to my 30s. I believe that's my time to shine


----------



## thizuzername (Jul 3, 2013)

this is deep and depressing


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is so true. I wish I could freeze the time somehow.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

This is way too true. I certainly wasn't a huge fan of high school - in fact, a large portion of the time I detested it. I hated certain social situations, class presentations, cross-country workouts and meets, etc, and I just had the feeling that I hated high school most of the time I was there.

But now that it's over, I just feel...weird. I don't feel like an alumni, I feel like I'm just going to be back there next year. Some parts of high school seem so far away, but it honestly feels like just yesterday that I was standing outside the school the summer after 8th grade nervous about my first cross-country practice. I'm going to miss alot about that school, but that's not my real issue - I'm actually looking forward to school next year quite a bit. But if college goes anywhere near as fast as high school seemed to, I'm going to be done that soon too - and then I have to join the real world. And then soon that will be over...and then I'll be dead.

I guess I just don't like the idea that, once a stage of your life is over, there's no going back. I just have to stop thinking about that, I guess, and start looking forward to the future instead.


----------

